# Jobs vs. Gates: Who's the Star?



## anandk (Jun 23, 2007)

"Gates is the cutthroat capitalist. A genius maybe, but one more interested in maximizing profits than perfecting technology. He's the ultimate vengeful nerd. Ostracized at school, he gets the last laugh by bleeding us all dry.

On the other hand, Jobs has never seemed much concerned with business, though he's been very successful at it of late. Instead, Jobs has been portrayed as a man of art and culture. He's an aesthete, an artist; driven to make a dent in the universe.

But....."

*www.wired.com/gadgets/mac/commentary/cultofmac/2006/01/70072


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

anand the last 2 threads u started about vista have turned into fight clubs ... u are feeding beasts with meat ... why are u doing that 

jobs makes a dent gates crashes the whole thing 

but coming to the topic both of them are amazing ... gates knew what would work in the markets from day 1 .... jobs rather chose to have competition by starting the collaboration with moto, ibm in hope to kill ms by becoming industry stds which obviously back fired but over the years he has taken full advantage of windows success to turn his fortunes around, ipod on windows, choosing to switch to intel .... not to forget his products look really slick and thats thanks to the designer about whom arya copy-pasted an article


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 23, 2007)

Jobs is way better than Gates.


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

how do u know, were u their baby sitter


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2007)

And how do you figure that one out? Were you a nappy seller?

Well, anyway, both men are simply great, one for his complete revolution and the other for his business. There's no comparision, just as you wouldn't do between a PC and a MAC, while trying to make sense. I could start a thread of Gandhi vs. Bose, but I got better ideas than that.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2007)

I've read this before and I completely agree with him. 

I do know someone who loves Jobs and hates Gates and his username starts with the first letter of the name of the state he resides in.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 23, 2007)

haha 
 @imav ,  u better dont start posting like a kids wailing. Grow up.
What i think about Bill and Jobs is what I believe because of their actions and the way they do their business.


----------



## paragkalra (Jun 23, 2007)

I am no one to judge ..... but Frankly speaking I love the Vision which Steve Job has......but at the same time I Love the Money Which Bill Gates has and not to forget his daughter (I want to marry her ....hahahah just joking)........However I believe in open source...........Hence I am still searching some one is visionary like Steve Jobs and Has Money as much as Bill Gates has but he/she uses that money Just for the Upbringing of Open Source........I mean making good Products (Software or Hardware)....and selling at minimum possible cost .....some thing OLPC laptops....or Google Services.........


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

u did not mention that ... i thought u had some family relations to both of them the way u said it:

"jobs is way better than gates"


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 23, 2007)

@imav,I did not said that because I thought people here are  intelligent but not all, I guess.


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

well when a judgment is given on a comparison reasons should be given u cant just say this is better or that is better .... u have to give a statement to substantiate ur opinion ... a reason as to why u say so ....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 23, 2007)

^^OK agree but U need not be so rude in telling me to do that. 
Have U ever seen any of my posts which sound so rude ???


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

o! sorry did not want to be rude forgot the smiley man seriously wasnt being rude sorry to offend u ....


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2007)

A smiley does not a rude post friendly make. 




			
				paragkalra said:
			
		

> I am still searching some one is visionary like Steve Jobs and Has Money as much as Bill Gates has but he/she uses that money Just for the Upbringing of Open Source


The money wouldn't last long then.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 23, 2007)

@imav,Its Ok.


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

the '' smiley does


----------



## eddie (Jun 24, 2007)

IMHO Gates is a much better human being for the kind of work he does from bill & melinda gates foundation. We need more people like him who can use their money, power and just their general presence to make a change. That part of his life is really commendable.


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2007)

but eddie if u commend that side of his life how do u expect him to donate so much if u dont want him to earn as much .... u will bash his money making policies in 1 thread and in other thread will praise his donations ... how can he donate if he doesnt have it so its either gates as a whole or not at all ... its the same guy after all


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2007)

Steve Jobs : He knows how to make computing idiot proof. Now every idiot can use Mac. 

Bill Gates : For making Computing what it is today. He is the real 2nd father of computers after Charles Babbage


----------



## eddie (Jun 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> but eddie if u commend that side of his life how do u expect him to donate so much if u dont want him to earn as much .... u will bash his money making policies in 1 thread and in other thread will praise his donations ... how can he donate if he doesnt have it so its either gates as a whole or not at all ... its the same guy after all


 I am not saying that the way he earns his money is commendable. I am just saying that the work he does towards humanity is commendable. I still maintain that his business practices are nothing less than disgusting.

You don't need to donate obscene amounts of money to be good...you just need to make the effort and that is what I like from him. He is making an effort and that is good. I can assure you that Steve Jobs doesn't need to donate as much as Bill Gates does. He just needs to go out there, make an effort and help a cause. That will make a difference.

Donating money is nothing...making an effort is a lot.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 24, 2007)

I agree with eddie as far as their philanthropist nature is concerned.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 24, 2007)

I admire Gates for what he has done in the PC world as well as his humanitarian work. But Jobs is a class apart....


----------



## cynosure (Jun 24, 2007)

Billy has hair on his head, Jobs is bald (somewhat)!!!
I like Billy.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 24, 2007)

@Anandk: Create a poll in this thread


----------



## anandk (Jun 24, 2007)

simply speaking ... imo both have done a GREAT job !  Both get my STAR !

guys remove your goggles  and see reality. Such posts (by bloggers) are usually just for grabbing eyeballs and hits and diggits to drive traffic to their website. 

have been studying such aspects (in view of my new website) the last few weeks. found that catchy/ sensational titles (remember the mary jo one which spoilt my dear friend QM's morning ? ) but see the hits that page got ! "leoprd looks liks vista" ..maybe maybe not... who cares i enjoy vista ! the article also had little substance actually.

imav hope u r enjoying my meat  yes tech genius hope the mods will will add a poll. 

but well if i have to vote it will go to gates anyday, _not bcoz im an MVP, thats only temporary, in any case_; but bcoz gates has built the MOST popular OS... The keyword is POPULAR (reality check = used by 90+ folks worldwide).... and for the work Gates Foundation is doing.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 24, 2007)

Click thread tools and add a poll


----------



## Voldy (Jun 25, 2007)

I will take favour of Steve Jobs he's better than Gates you see Gates only makes money i know money more attractive but u know the main reason of Gates being a richy rich man is that he forced a lot of companies(IBM etc.) to use only his products not the others .Before the Microsoft Vs. Apple rivaliry Jobs and gates are friends but for money sake Gates turned on apple and try to destroy Apple .i know these will hurt the feelings of Microsoft lovers but that's the truth.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 25, 2007)

Vicky333 said:
			
		

> I will take favour of Steve Jobs he's better than Gates you see Gates only makes money i know money more attractive but u know the main reason of Gates being a richy rich man is that* he forced a lot of companies(IBM etc.) to use only his products not the others .*


Would you like to explain how? Microsoft forcing Big Blue.....lolz...that is a serious joke. Big Blue is something which even Intel can't shake completely.


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2007)

hahahhah vicky do u know what u typed man.... hahaha ... read a little dude 

Mac is short for Macintosh and refers to any computer produced by Apple Computer. Macs are traditionally classified separately from PCs because they are based on the PowerPC architecture from Apple/IBM/Motorola


PowerPC is a RISC microprocessor architecture created by the 1991 Apple, IBM, Motorola alliance, known as AIM alliance, (for Apple, IBM, Motorola). Originally intended for personal computers. Now being a RISC Processor it inherits almost all draw backs of a RISC processor (note daily advancement in technology has found ways to counter the problems)


----------



## cynosure (Jun 26, 2007)

@Vicky:
Man IBM is not "Indonesian Born Macchars" its "International Business Machines" 


Quote from wikipedia


> *IBM manufactures and sells computer hardware, software, infrastructure services, hosting services and consulting services in areas ranging from mainframe computers to nanotechnology*
> 
> It has been known through most of its recent history as the world's largest computer company. With over 350,000 employees worldwide, IBM is the largest information technology employer in the world. IBM holds more patents than any other U.S. based technology company.[4] It has engineers and consultants in over 170 countries and IBM Research has eight laboratories worldwide.[5] IBM employees have earned three Nobel Prizes, four Turing Awards, five National Medals of Technology, and five National Medals of Science.[6] As a chip maker, IBM is among the Worldwide Top 20 Semiconductor Sales Leaders.


----------



## Voldy (Jun 26, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> @Vicky:
> Man IBM is not "Indonesian Born Macchars" its "International Business Machines"
> 
> 
> Quote from wikipedia


 i know what IBM means and i am fully aware of their history of IBM ok i have read about IBM thats why i am suggesting that subject if u don't believe me better check out the history of Microsoft and IBM relationship . so what ever i  came here to share my thougths not arguing to anybody so if u think that i am joking that its your view but if  i hurt your feelings i apologize is that ok. please bro help not making fun and try to correct the problems .


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 26, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs : He knows how to make computing idiot proof. Now every *idiot can use Mac*.


I think this sentence should be "Only Idiot Use Mac"  

Seriously... Why people use Macs? There are 100 things a MAC can do but there are 1000 things only Windows can do.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2007)

^^ Like what?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 26, 2007)

@ Goobimama - Viruses, Spyware  (Heck mac cant even do 100 of these) 

But All said and done, Remember  the money Gates donated to fight AIDS in India. Never heard of EL Jobso ever coming to India, so much for donating,


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ Like what?


1) Mac has no cut option

2) No support for 2ndry Display to use it even when primary computer is off. A.K.A Windows Sideshow

3) Lack of games

4) Lack of HD DVD & Blue Ray Drives & Videos

5) Zune 

6) Cannot resize Windows from any side

7) Read the fight club threads again. 

8 ) Sorry state of X264 on Mac

9) Cannot play WMA in any media player for mac.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2007)

Ah I see.


----------



## Voldy (Jun 26, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I think this sentence should be "Only Idiot Use Mac"
> 
> Seriously... Why people use Macs? There are 100 things a MAC can do but there are 1000 things only Windows can do.


  Hey bro are u know who  i am ?   think bro


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Never heard of EL Jobso ever coming to India, so much for donating,


He did come to India but yeah, I don't think he has ever done any charity. He may be the sort who does not do it publicly but I _heavily_ doubt that. For a man as famous as him, it is almost impossible to do any significant social service anonymously.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2007)

^^^ if he donates 50 million like gates donates then the future of Apple might be in trouble due to lack of monetary resources


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you have any idea how much money he has? Nowhere near Gates, of course, but fifty million is not a very huge deal for him either.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2007)

Yup, 50 million (which was just an example here which you fail to understand for some iReason ) isn't much for him due to him getting more then 100% profit on iPod Nanos


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> He did come to India but yeah, I don't think he has ever done any charity. He may be the sort who does not do it publicly but I _heavily_ doubt that. For a man as famous as him, it is almost impossible to do any significant social service anonymously.



Does not do it publically!

I cant believe it, he is a businessman, charity brings free publicity, u there El Jobso?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2007)

That's what I said, he is not the sort who would do it anonymously anyway.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 27, 2007)

Vicky333 said:
			
		

> Hey bro are u know who  i am ?   think bro


Oye Bittu Tu...
Maje main naa... (Sorry Guys for disturbance..he is my neighbour )

OK. What now I think is JOBs is nat a star but even Gate is not cleaned.

Whan IBM was planning to enter in PC Market with its IBM-PCs, they needed an OS. Bill Gates did not take up the arduous task of developing the OS. Instead he approached a company called Seattle Computer who had developed the operating system. Without revealing the IBM connection Bill Gates purchased the OS (at a dirt cheap price 50,000$) on behalf of Microsoft. 
   Microsoft subsequently licensed OS to IBM and partenered with other computer manufacturers to include its own version, called MS-DOS, with every computer system sold. Microsoft has subsequently dislodged IBM as the official behemoths of the software industry. It is ironical that IBM did the initial hand holding to steady Microsoft.
 MS Cheated with IBM.

So what gate is a cheater? You tell me...8)


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

did gates tell u this? or did the owner of seattle computers tell u this im not siding gates or his deeds but believing what is written by others is wrong .... make ur decisions based on what u hear and *see* not read


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 30, 2007)

Gates Vs Jobs (Funny Video)

*www.broadcaster.com/clip/10288


----------



## cynosure (Jun 30, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> did gates tell u this? or did the owner of seattle computers tell u this im not siding gates or his deeds but believing what is written by others is wrong .... make ur decisions based on what u hear and *see* not read



Even reading increases your knowledge. If he's saying something then theres a healthy chance that he's right. And if MS is the case, then he can be right. Even Ive hear a lot that MS swindle other big organisations to keep their place. And this is right. This is what is called as competition. 
Not everytime WYSIWYG.

And that statement sounds like that you are with BillGates.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> did gates tell u this? or did the owner of seattle computers tell u this im not siding gates or his deeds but believing what is written by others is wrong .... make ur decisions based on what u hear and *see* not read


Yes, what Quiz_Master is saying is true. That is how it happened and it is well documented in the book _Fire in the Valley_.

But that is just good business sense, IMHO. Great business sense, in fact. He did not cheat anyone. He has cheated people in his career, but not in this case. IBM got what they wanted and they sold a lot of computers due to that OS. Seattle Computers got a lot more than they ever thought they could. And Bill Gates, playing the middleman, got the most out of the deal because of sheer business acumen. It is not his fault that the folks at Seattle Computers did not realise the potential for their software and that the IBM guys did not find anyone else to deal with.


----------



## vaithy (Jul 3, 2007)

Well !!
You have seen the DOS history.. how about the history of Windows ?  ( already known ignore this)

Microsoft first began development of the Interface Manager (subsequently renamed Microsoft Windows) in September 1981.
Although the first prototypes used Multiplan and Word-like menus at the bottom of the screen, *the interface was changed in 1982 to use pull-down menus and dialogs, as used on the Xerox Star.*
      Microsoft finally announced Windows in November 1983, with pressure from just-released VisiOn and impending TopView.
This was after the release of the Apple Lisa, and before Digital Research announced GEM, and DESQ from Quarterdeck and the Amiga Workbench , or GEOS/GeoWorks Ensemble, IBM OS/2, NeXTstep or even DeskMate from Tandy. Windows promised an easy-to-use graphical interface, device-independent graphics and multitasking support.
      The development was delayed several times, however, and the Windows 1.0 hit the store shelves in November 1985. The selection of applications was sparse, however, and Windows sales were modest.

( more than 90% Pcs run on Windows)

With regards,
Vaithy


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ whats the point ... we know the history how do u wanna spin it is the question ...ur point can be put in a single line ... make it


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

This just in....Dhirubhai ambani also used some tricks & jugard to start his business & empire which were not always ethical. He should be sued then too...right?


----------



## vaithy (Jul 3, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ whats the point ... we know the history how do u wanna spin it is the question ...ur point can be put in a single line ... make it



Point??  *" Gates didn't innovate.. just lift from others"
*
-with regards, 
Vaithy


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

Guess what, even Jobs didn't innovate. He bought the idea from Xerox too.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 3, 2007)

And they both are uber rich guys.
Dhoka-dhadi har jagah paisa hi dilati hai


----------



## Avatar (Jul 3, 2007)

What are you discussing dudes . Business and ethics dont follow same path , business = cheating people to grow big . Simple as that , i dont believe any sort of business empire has been built with total purity .


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)

vaithy said:
			
		

> Point??  *" Gates didn't innovate.. just lift from others"
> *
> -with regards,
> Vaithy


 and ur trying to imply every1 else is clean ....


----------



## vaithy (Jul 3, 2007)

Nope,

Jobs himself is a biggest thieve as Mr. G.. but atleast he innovate  some time... Saw the result of i pod, i phone mania..
Actually the post should be about who is the biggest thief?
with regards,
Vaithy


----------



## Avatar (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ Ambani


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)

well if u want to go ahead u have to push some 1 behind ...


----------



## vaithy (Jul 3, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> well if u want to go ahead u have to push some 1 behind ...




You mean 'to push somebody in front '??

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## cynosure (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ imav bola "picche dhakka dena" not "peeche se dhakka dena"


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## girish_AMD (Aug 13, 2007)

Both are not stars, because they having not done anything much. They both are appreciated for others work. Look at the history of both apple and Microsoft  it is very clear. But both are very intelligent and did not miss any opportunity in life and took lot of risks which we lack now.


----------



## iMav (Aug 13, 2007)

^^  hey i did not windows was made on its on .... i did not know os x was gifted to steve jobs on a christmas night by santa ... i didnt know that office suite was found by bill gates in his backyard


----------



## casanova (Aug 13, 2007)

Bill Gates. Not only what he has done to computing but also it was his phenomenal success that motivated billions to join it and increase it rapidly.


----------



## iMav (Aug 13, 2007)

^^ arre wat r u talking girish knows everything look at the history ...  os x and windows/office was gifted to jobs and gates by santa


----------



## girish_AMD (Feb 13, 2008)

If you guys do not know ask simply don't comment 
FYI..

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Computer
 Read this fully and then you will understand what I am talking about


----------



## iMav (Feb 13, 2008)

arya; goobi; grudgy u wanna take this its apple so id like u to do the honors


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 13, 2008)

billy rocks!

@ anand bro... poll please


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 13, 2008)

Bill Gates


----------



## anandk (Feb 13, 2008)

Quite an old thread ... but OK Giga, poll added !


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Jobs does a real good job in his presentation.
I like the way way he took out the macbook air out of a envelope


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 26, 2008)

^So, dude, why are you bumping old threads again?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 26, 2008)

lol what do u mean?


oh i get it...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

Me ! I can b3tt3r both of them


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually neither is


----------



## iMav (Mar 27, 2008)

school boy school


----------



## casanova (Mar 28, 2008)

With this thread reviving again, I remember a line from Age of Mythology where Athena says right at the start of the game.



> Fighting old battles again, Arkantos


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone read the biography of Steve Jobs..
He always seems to be the go-getter,who can cheat,backstab to be successful.(Read that he became CEO,Apple by cheating the very same person who brought him back to Apple).But is really a charismatic person..
Would go for Bill Gates amongst these two..


----------

